# Benelli M1



## decoy dean (Sep 6, 2005)

I was wondering about the price of a used M1. I have found one that is in great condition and hasn't been shot much at all. It is 6 years old and looks great. My question was is $650 too much to pay for it?


----------



## waterwolf (Oct 15, 2003)

I just bought a used M-1 for a back up gun and paid $500 for it.

It was 4 years old and in good shape.

I think you might be able to get a little better deal, but it's like trying to buy a boat right around the opener. Everyone and every dealer wants top dollar.

Supply and demand I guess.


----------



## decoy dean (Sep 6, 2005)

I understand that. It is wood don't know if that makes a big difference or not.


----------

